# Venue Technical Specs Packet



## sdauditorium (May 24, 2011)

I noticed we have threads showing booth pictures, show pictures and equipment inventories, so why not a thread to show and compare your venue's technical specs packet. After our facility never having one, I took over last year and have finally finished it (for the most part).

I feel it'd be a great exchange of information/ideas if others want to include their packet(s) to not only get opinions on formatting/understandability but also to give suggestions on what else should be or should not be included as well as the actual makeup of the facility.

I'll start.

Southern Door Community Auditorium, Brussels, WI -


----------



## derekleffew (May 24, 2011)

See the collaborative article Venue Tech Info Packet - ControlBooth and the threads http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...rations/11214-post-your-facility-details.html , http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ty-operations/17349-show-your-tech-facts.html .

sdauditorium, at quick glance, since I'm already here:

> Lighting Control: ETC Express 24/48 with LCD monitor and *AMX to DMX converter* located in light booth behind Loge Center. Remote lighting control available SR.


I'm guessing the protocol converter is to enable the Express to talk to the CD-80SV dimmers, in which case it should be a DMX-to-AMX converter (and I'm not sure why it's needed, as the dimmers can take DMX).


> Seats are windowed slightly to allow for better sightlines.


 I have no idea what this means, having never heard the term "windowed." Might you mean staggered?

Including a simplified stage ground plan, lighting position plot, and vertical section would greatly aid the visiting technicians. And pictures. Why aren't more pictures included in tech packets in these days where digital cameras are everywhere? At a minimum, one from the stage looking to audience and one from audience looking toward the stage.

A site map would he helpful for finding the loading dock and stage door.


> *Handicap parking* is available close to the auditorium entrance.


 Should be Handicapped Parking.


> Two scissors lifts and one manual Genie lift


Should be "two scissor lifts."


----------



## sdauditorium (May 24, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> See the collaborative article Venue Tech Info Packet - ControlBooth and the threads http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...rations/11214-post-your-facility-details.html , http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ty-operations/17349-show-your-tech-facts.html .
> 
> sdauditorium, at quick glance, since I'm already here:
> I'm guessing the protocol converter is to enable the Express to talk to the CD-80SV dimmers, in which case it should be a DMX-to-AMX converter (and I'm not sure why it's needed, as the dimmers can take DMX).
> ...


 
Thanks for the suggestions; I've amended the packet. I wasn't sure about the role pictures should play, but I'll include them.

We don't have CAD drawings of the building (just the architect's paper plans) or lighting plot software at this point. I'm looking into the feasibility and cost of doing so for next year.

Anyone else have packets they're willing to post?


----------



## jonliles (May 24, 2011)

You could go to Office Max, Kinkos, etc... to have scan the documents on a large format scanner. At least this way you could provide some level of detail regarding the various technical aspects of the building.


----------



## derekleffew (May 24, 2011)

sdauditorium said:


> ...We don't have CAD drawings of the building (just the architect's paper plans) or lighting plot software at this point. I'm looking into the feasibility and cost of doing so for next year.


It doesn't have to be an elaborate CAD drawing, any sketch, with dimensions, would be useful.

Oh, and a lighting circuit layout map

would be very handy for users of the space, even though you also have this information documented in table form.


sdauditorium said:


> ...Anyone else have packets they're willing to post?


For whatever reason, we've been sadly unsuccessful at getting people to contribute to the collaborative article I linked to.

Good job, BTW. I didn't read closely enough to realize it was a first attempt--in which case, excellent job.


----------



## sdauditorium (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the additional input. I had checked out the collaborative article but didn't see anything posted and thought a fresh post wouldn't hurt. 

Yea, it took way too long to produce, but it will definitely pay off. I'm not gonna lie, I scoured the web and threads to look at as many different packets as I could to check out formatting, styling, etc. and took the best of each (in my opinion) to tailor it to our facility. 

What can we do to get others to share???


----------



## Kelite (May 24, 2011)

sdauditorium said:


> Yea, it took way too long to produce, but it will definitely pay off.


 
Very impressive, sdauditorium! The packet should prove very helpful for potential users, and just plain informative for the rest of us!

Congrats, nice work-


----------



## Chris15 (May 24, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I have no idea what this means, having never heard the term "windowed." Might you mean staggered?


 
I'd have expected the descriptor of tiered. Staggered sounds like someone returning home from a public house a little worse for wear.

I agree that it's an exceptional first attempt.
Would you like us to completely do a teacher's red pen on it for you?


----------



## museav (May 24, 2011)

Just a couple of quick comments....

ADA compliance for a 592 seat venue would require 22 to 24 ALS receivers and with an RF system 6 of them would need to have inductive loop neckloops available. 4 receivers with earbuds is no where near ADA compliance.

Do you really only have one circuit available for audio? What capacity is that circuit? And are the miscellaneous circuits you noted off the same panel and perhaps even same phase as the circuit serving the audio system?

Similar to some of the earlier comments, I would focus on addressing the functionality a bit more. For example, where are the 12 inputs on stage? How are the effects and processing listed wired or how can they be assigned? Are the comms locations noted master stations, speaker stations or terminations for beltpacks (and if the latter, how many beltpacks are available and are they one or two channel)?

And am I the only one that still is surprised by seeing venues with things like just 12 mic inputs on stage and 2 in the pit but having 17 wireless systems?


----------



## MNicolai (May 24, 2011)

museav said:


> ADA compliance for a 592 seat venue would require 22 to 24 ALS receivers and with an RF system 6 of them would need to have inductive loop neckloops available. 4 receivers with earbuds is no where near ADA compliance.


 
Don't get me started on ADA compliance. I have 28 ALS FM receivers in our system that cost us several thousand dollars to install and in the last two years that we've been open in what is practically a retirement community we've only ever had one in use at a time -- requests to use them are few and far between -- we'll go 8 months between using them.

I'll post my specs shortly. I have to setup a download link to it though because it's a 50mb package between the spec document, photos, CAD drawings, and then all of our 20+ standard drawings which are included in PDF's sized to 8.5x11, 11x17, 17x22, and 22x34 paper sizes.


----------



## derekleffew (May 24, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> ...I'll post my specs shortly. I have to setup a download link to it though because it's a 50mb package between the spec document, photos, CAD drawings, and then all of our 20+ standard drawings which are included in PDF's sized to 8.5x11, 11x17, 17x22, and 22x34 paper sizes.


50mb? TMI! Sometimes too much information is almost as bad as not enough. It's great that you have available all those photos, CAD drawings, and PDFs, but let the viewer decide how much of it he wants/needs.


Chris15 said:


> I'd have expected the descriptor of tiered. Staggered sounds like someone returning home from a public house a little worse for wear. ...


"Tiered" accounts for the front/back alignment, while "staggered" relates to left/right. Using "tiered" might also lead one to think each row is its own step (cinema "stadium seating"), rather than a continuous sloping floor. Still don't know what "windowed" means, other than BSOD.


----------



## sdauditorium (May 24, 2011)

museav said:


> Just a couple of quick comments....
> 
> ADA compliance for a 592 seat venue would require 22 to 24 ALS receivers and with an RF system 6 of them would need to have inductive loop neckloops available. 4 receivers with earbuds is no where near ADA compliance.
> 
> ...


 
The devil's in the details..and you're good! As far as ADA, the auditorium was finished in 1991 so construction and drawings/prints would have been done before that. I believe that ADA laws pertaining to ALS came into effect shortly thereafter. We never had an ALS system at all prior to last year. Once I took over, I wanted to *at least* have a basic system with the plan to buy additional packs as demand required.

Regarding the wired mic inputs, the consultants/contractor dropped the ball with only giving us 12 lines. We're in the process of replacing/upgrading our sound system beginning with a new desk this summer. Along with new speaker enclosures, amps, processing, we are planning on adding another 16 (or so) wired mic inputs along with additional monitor feed outputs. The majority of the stuff we do are musicals, so the wireless is much more important to that extent. However, for the future we're planning to bring in musical groups/bands that would require the additional wired mics. 

The comms are all terminations for belt packs, with the exception of a master station in the booth...seven belt packs available, 2-channel.

I'll make those revisions. Thanks for the perspective!


----------



## sdauditorium (May 24, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> Don't get me started on ADA compliance. I have 28 ALS FM receivers in our system that cost us several thousand dollars to install and in the last two years that we've been open in what is practically a retirement community we've only ever had one in use at a time -- requests to use them are few and far between -- we'll go 8 months between using them.
> 
> I'll post my specs shortly. I have to setup a download link to it though because it's a 50mb package between the spec document, photos, CAD drawings, and then all of our 20+ standard drawings which are included in PDF's sized to 8.5x11, 11x17, 17x22, and 22x34 paper sizes.


 
I agree with the ALS. We are in a noted "senior" community (median age of Door County is 49.3). I didn't want to make a huge investment without seeing practical use first. To this point, at most we've only had two checked out for any one show.

I'm extremely interested to see your specs Mike..it looks like a beautiful facility.


----------



## sdauditorium (May 24, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> I'd have expected the descriptor of tiered. Staggered sounds like someone returning home from a public house a little worse for wear.
> 
> I agree that it's an exceptional first attempt.
> Would you like us to completely do a teacher's red pen on it for you?


 
I'm a social studies teacher as well; and as much effort and perfection as I put into things, I know that others will be able to find a lot of my errors and shortcomings (as Brad did). 

Whatever perspective you can provide would be great.


----------



## cdcarter (May 24, 2011)

More things to consider:


> 5.	Only approved persons may operate personnel lifts or perform work on the catwalk. Non-
> authorized individuals are not allowed in the backstage or support areas for any reason.



What's the difference between an authorized and approved person? How does someone get that authorization/approval?

Since goods are dead hung, where are they hung? What are those distances from plasterline?

What paint is the deck painted with, in case touchups are needed?

Projector location?

Are there any area requirements for special effects permits? Soft good certs? Though you generally won't be doing this for the client, it's good to make them aware.

Otherwise, looks very great!


----------



## sdauditorium (May 24, 2011)

cdcarter said:


> More things to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Revisions have been made. I had the measurements for the dead-hung tracks but obviously I forgot to put them in the document originally.


----------



## chausman (May 25, 2011)

Well, since the goal was different venues sharing their "TekFax" (just for you Derek!), these are for the theater where I have done most of my shows at. 

Sorry that it is a picture, but thats what I have. Not as big as others, but useful in some situations. 


The Bing Crosby Theater


----------



## museav (May 25, 2011)

I'm personally disappointed how many venue tech descriptions seem to reflect the same issues as tech riders, although it is understandably greatly the latter probably causing the venues to respond in kind. The kind of things I mean are focusing on brand names and aspects such as speaker arrays being bi-amped rather than on what the system can do or what you can do with it. For example, does the speaker brand used matter if the coverage, output or response of the speaker system are deficient? And one specific aspect that is often relevant but rarely addressed, is there a path from the stage to FOH for a temporary snake and how long a snake would that require?

The link to this on the USITT site itself seems to not be working properly, but this might be something many theatres could use and actually looks like it might have directly or indirectly been the basis for some of the information noted, http://www.oistat.org/media/activities/technology/Project%20Theatre%20Atlas/usitt_tech_rider_standard.pdf.

On the ADA, it is important to understand that ADA is generally enforced by addressing claims of non-compliance. However, this is an area where a professional designer has a professional, ethical and legal obligation to design systems that comply with all applicable codes and standards. If I design a system I have to specify a number of ALS receivers that reflects ADA compliance, I cannot really do otherwise. However, I also can't control how many receivers are actually purchased. 

For those who were not aware, there are also some changes to the ALS requirements as part of the 2010 ADA revisions. While not mandatory until March, 2012 and only directly applicable to new facilities or systems or significant renovations of or changes to existing facilities and systems, the new requirements delete the association of ALS to a 50 person occupancy and installed sound systems and the requirement for ALS now applies to any Assembly Areas "where audible communication is integral to the use of the space" with the exception that rooms, other than courtrooms, with no audio amplification do not require ALS. Note that this apparently applies to any audio amplification and not just amplification of speech or microphones or installed amplification systems. For ALS receiver quantities they instituted a new sliding scale rather than a simple percentage. That by itself does not make a major difference for most theatres, it primarily affects arenas and stadium with large seating capacities, but related to that change is that where there are multiple Assembly Areas in one building you can now combine the occupancy of those multiple spaces when calculating the number of receivers required, which thus can potentially take advantage of the sliding scale for larger capacities. On a lesser detail, they now specifically say that signage regarding the availability of ALS is required but have clarified that the signage may be at the Box Office rather than having to be at each Assembly Area.

Another completely new requirement in the 2010 ADA came out of issues in the cinema world and there are now specific requirements for how handicap seating locations must relate to the vertical viewing angles of the screen for stadium style movie theatres. It essentially prohibits putting handicap seating up front where viewing angles may be less than optimal, however since "movie theater" is not specifically defined it seems this could potentially be applied to any stadium style theatre venue presenting movies.


----------



## sdauditorium (Aug 8, 2011)

There's been a ton of changes - some minor and some more than that. 
View attachment Technical Spec Packet.pdf


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 12, 2012)

I figured I might as well add it on to this post, The venue I will be working on making a tech packet for is a convention center space... Since its not as complex as a theater in terms of equipment that is an install type place (no fly system) and the stage itself is completely mobile (temp stage borrowed from an attached (but not managed by the same company) to the facility. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what to put into it.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 12, 2012)

sdauditorium- THAT is an impressive packet! 

Props to you and your fellow staff members for providing a concise, yet detailed brochure. Very very impressive-


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 18, 2012)

Check out your local House of Blues for an example of what should go into a spec sheet. I wish more venues would make this information publicly available. When I'm getting ready to start a tour the gear I bring is dependent on what the venues can supply and are capable of. I need to know this info before I even start advancing the shows. I've found that most medium sized clubs do not have specs online. About half of the larger venues make it available. So thanks to those of you taking the time and effort in compiling this information.


----------

